# Integrated Pressure Gauge



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

While idly browsing the flotsam & jetsam on the bay I came across this integrated pressure gauge.

Apart from looks, is there any benefit to having a plumbed in gauge over a portafilter one for setting the OPV?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> While idly browsing the flotsam & jetsam on the bay I came across this integrated pressure gauge.
> 
> Apart from looks, is there any benefit to having a plumbed in gauge over a portafilter one for setting the OPV?


I suppose it's a quick way of checking what pressure you have when pulling each shot rather than switching to a pf with gauge...... but mainly they look cool haha


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Seems a decent add on for £25. Presumably this would allow you to monitor at what point the pressure reached the amount set at the OPV and how this changed through the shot? Surely interesting, but not sure if a long-term monitoring benefit?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That's pretty much what I was thinking.

I can see it being a lot more useful if I had a PID & dimmer fitted as then I'd have more variables to play with but they're a way down my list at the moment.

Even with the steady hand needed to drill a 40mm hole in my tebe, I'm mighty tempted to get one.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Let us know how you get on if you do, please


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got one of those fitted - great piece of kit!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If you had one fitted could you lower the pressure during a shot by turning the steam knob slightly so you get a trickle of water coming out the wand and see the influence that has on the pressure?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Slightly OT but in that link can anyone tell me where to get the steam valve knob that's shown in the pic ?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

robti said:


> Slightly OT but in that link can anyone tell me where to get the steam valve knob that's shown in the pic ?
> 
> Thanks


@manju might know. A quick google image search threw up a mighty similar pic in post 26 on this thread!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

robti said:


> Slightly OT but in that link can anyone tell me where to get the steam valve knob that's shown in the pic ?
> 
> Thanks


 @robti

Think it may be the knob from a gran gaggia style/prestige/deluxe.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## stevemagill (Sep 30, 2017)

Apparently it is very hard to cut a mounting hole in the front of the stainless case.

Has any-one fitted a gauge TO the case rather than IN the case, maybe using an automotive gauge mount?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I've seen a pic somewhere of a gauge mounted with a pid in a separate housing.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

If you want to check the pressure at the portafilter, you may better use a blind filter with a pressure gauge.

With the Expobar Brewtus III, the pressure measured at the portafilter differs about 1.5 to 2 bars from the pressure measure by the built-in pressure gauge.

holgr


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

holgr said:


> If you want to check the pressure at the portafilter, you may better use a blind filter with a pressure gauge.
> 
> With the Expobar Brewtus III, the pressure measured at the portafilter differs about 1.5 to 2 bars from the pressure measure by the built-in pressure gauge.
> 
> holgr


Thanks @holgr. I've already done that to reduce the pressure. I suspect without a pid & dimmer it'd be a waste of money though I'm interested in how the pressure varies during a shot.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Thanks @holgr. I've already done that to reduce the pressure. I suspect without a pid & dimmer it'd be a waste of money though I'm interested in how the pressure varies during a shot.


Hello ashcroc, you're welcome. What do you exactly mean be "dimmer". A dimmer connected to the pump so that you can do pressure profiling?

holgr


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

holgr said:


> Hello ashcroc, you're welcome. What do you exactly mean be "dimmer". A dimmer connected to the pump so that you can do pressure profiling?
> 
> holgr


Exactly mate. Just like the one described here.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Exactly mate. Just like the one described here.


Ok, thank you for the hint. I'm thinking about doing this (with an arduino microcontroller) for my Brewtus. However, since the Brewtus has an E61 group with built-in preinfusion, the dimmer alone would not work very well.

Here in this forum is a guy who claims to have modified an E61 group for the Vesuvius, but who is reluctand to share his knowledge.

The best solution to me would be using an electrified E61 group.

For your group, a dimmer solution could be interesting even without a PID. I would use the porta filter pressure gauge to check the pressure with a dimmer solution once for calibration. Afterwards, a built-in gauge would be nice, but is not required.

I use the built-in pressure gauge for checking if the grinding degree is ok or to know when to start counting for a five seconds back-flush.

holgr


----------



## Huckwell (Dec 1, 2017)

I would suggest a q-max sheet metal cutter would work. I have used one on some fairly thick SS pots for home brewing and they work a charm.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

Can anyone explain this to me? I started out interested in the Sage Barista Express before buying the Gaggia Classic 2011. On the youtube demo for the Sage they explain that the pressure gauge helps see if the grind and tamp was correct as you only hit the right pressure when they are, but from what I can tell this isn't the case with the Gaggia Classic pressure gauge mod.

It does look cool, but i wouldn't like to try and neatly cut the required hole in the front of mine.


----------

